# Trump supporters make a smartphone



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 24, 2021)

THE Freedom Phone is a new phone created by Trump supporters and it's based on the events that happened during January (march at the capitol)  It doesn't have any Google integration. It uses software like DuckDuckGo/Brave, their own AppStore , oan news etc. It is shady because it doesn't mention any specs on the phone. This phone has been endorsed by Candace Owens who is a possible running mate for Trump in 2024. 
The website is here 
https://freedomphone.com/


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2021)

It was believed that the Freedom Phone was a $120 phone being sold for $500, but it looks like it's worth even less than that. Also, their "uncensorable app store" is apparently just a rebranded Google Play Store.

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...phone-has-a-breathtaking-amount-of-red-flags/


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> It was believed that the Freedom Phone was a $120 phone being sold for $500, but it looks like it's worth even less than that. Also, their "uncensorable app store" is apparently just a rebranded Google Play Store.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...phone-has-a-breathtaking-amount-of-red-flags/


It does look kinda cheap

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also tell me this a real image with a straight face


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> It does look kinda cheap


Conservatives, broadly, are a lot older and a lot less tech-savvy than their progressive counterparts, so they don't know any better. They're also a lot more willing to blindly trust whatever other conservatives tell them to believe. You don't have to look far to find conservatives giving money to just about any Tom, Dick, or Harry claiming to be trying to overturn the "stolen" election, and it wasn't long ago that conservative donors to the former president had their accounts bled dry because they were tricked into having their one-time donations auto-deducted instead.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Conservatives, broadly, are a lot older and a lot less tech-savvy than their progressive counterparts, so they don't know any better. They're also a lot more willing to blindly trust whatever other conservatives tell them to believe. You don't have to look far to find conservatives giving money to just about any Tom, Dick, or Harry claiming to be trying to overturn the "stolen" election, and it wasn't long ago that conservative donors to the former president had their accounts bled dry because they were tricked into having their one-time donations auto-deducted instead.


I can agree with that
They see Candace Owens using it or even Trump whom they sold their souls too 
they will get the phone


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I can agree with that
> They see Candace Owens using it or even Trump whom they sold their souls too
> they will get the phone


Whether the phone is a boom or a bust, it's going to be profitable regardless. My money is on something in-between.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Whether the phone is a boom or a bust, it's going to be profitable regardless. My money is on something in-between.


I don't understand why US phones are so expensive
It can be cheaper when you import it


----------



## cubes (Jul 24, 2021)

But can we agree that the idea behind this is good? A phone that can't track you with an open app store?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 24, 2021)

cubes said:


> But can we agree that the idea behind this is good? A phone that can't track you with an open app store?


The idea's good on paper
but the phone may have shit specs


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2021)

cubes said:


> But can we agree that the idea behind this is good? A phone that can't track you with an open app store?





WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The idea's good on paper
> but the phone may have shit specs


I would never trust anything from scammers a group whose entire brand is "We love Trump."


----------



## weatMod (Jul 24, 2021)

Freedumb phone ,another grift by the chosenites  wow what a shocker
Imagine thinking a phone is a "freedom phone" and not tracking you when it comes preloaded with Parler LOL
Parler is owned ,run, and was founded by Rebecca and Robert Mercer
they worked hand in hand with their friend Mark Zuckerberg to craft the Trump campaign , to figure out the best lies  to tell
to the gullible  dupes so they would vote for their puppet Trump
that is how they came up with the  ridiculous lie slogans such as "lock her up" "drain the swamp" and" America first"
when what they gave you was "set her free" " we are the swamp" and "israel first"
,  guess people interested in this phone have never heard of the Cambridge Analytica scandal and/or have no clue who is behind "free" social media  sites/apps like Parler.

they should have called it "Q phone" or  better yet "boomer phone"

Imagine paying someone like $350 (assuming the phone is a $150 Chinese phone) to unlock  a bootloader, install lineage or graphene OS and side load a few apps ,   apps that are just as bad if not worse than "normal" app store search and  social media apps
PT Barnum was correct again.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 24, 2021)

Just a rebranded chinese Umidigi phone. 

And you KNOW that their uncensored app store will be flooded with TONS of Sonic porn apps.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jul 24, 2021)

cubes said:


> But can we agree that the idea behind this is good? A phone that can't track you with an open app store?


Problem is though, its not an open app store its just a different launcher for the google play store and all it takes is one update for that launcher to break, if you want a phone that's completely google free, put Lineage OS on an old Galaxy phone and don't install google's apps.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jul 24, 2021)

OSFreedomOSChassis6.088inch HD+IPSCamerasF:8MP,  R:13+2+2MPDisplay TypeWaterdropDisplay Resolution720 * 1560 pixel (19.5:9)CPU1.8 GHz 8 CoresRAM4GBStorage64GBWiFi (2.4/5GHz)802.11b,g,n / 802.11a,n,ac3G BandsB1/2/4/5/84G BandsB1/2/3/4/5/7/8/12/13/17/20/28（A+B)5G Bandsinitially not includedExpandable Storage256GB SDBattery cover materialCompositeSpeakersSingleMicrophoneSingleInfraredN/ANFCYesWireless ChargingNoQuick ChargingNoSIM TrayDualHeadphonesYes (3.5″ Jack)Weight (approx)160gCableUSB-CCaseClear Case


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 24, 2021)

The phone is just like trump supporters too. Garbage, full of lies, and performs horribly in normal day to day life.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)

We have a phone forum, this isn't news or issues.  This is a poorly veiled thread for brats to have their two-minute hate.


----------



## Viri (Jul 24, 2021)

Honey pot.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 24, 2021)

If it is Uncensored Can we watch (something you do in private) on it???
EDIT: From a app???


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We have a phone forum, this isn't news or issues.  This is a poorly veiled thread for brats to have their two-minute hate.


If you really think the thread is in an inappropriate location, report it, but the phone is inherently political. It wouldn't be news if it weren't for the politics involved.

As for the "two-minute hate," it isn't our fault that the Freedom Phone is so pathetically a scam that it's an easy target for ridicule. Are you using a Freedom Phone? Because it seems personal for you to call people who rightfully criticize it and the scams of conservatives and the former president "brats."


----------



## Xzi (Jul 24, 2021)

The question is: which service does it use?  Actually, it really doesn't matter, since none of them withhold info from the FBI/CIA for long after it's requested.  I guarantee you this thing still tracks your location at a minimum.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 24, 2021)

Just wait for someone to bomb the app store with a virus, have everyone download it, have it get taken down for being a virus, then complain about censorship. INGENIOUS PLAN


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We have a phone forum, this isn't news or issues.  This is a poorly veiled thread for brats to have their two-minute hate.




We have a report button, but this topic isn't the issue or problem. Your comment is a poorly veiled post for a brat to have his two-minute hate.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The question is: which service does it use?  Actually, it really doesn't matter, since none of them withhold info from the FBI/CIA for long after it's requested.  I guarantee you this thing still tracks your location at a minimum.


I think in the ad they say they don't

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

actually i wonder can you do polls on this phone or is it that bad


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jul 25, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> THE Freedom Phone is a new phone created by Trump supporters and it's based on the events that happened during January (march at the capitol)  It doesn't have any Google integration. It uses software like DuckDuckGo/Brave, their own AppStore , oan news etc. It is shady because it doesn't mention any specs on the phone. This phone has been endorsed by Candace Owens who is a possible running mate for Trump in 2024.
> The website is here
> https://freedomphone.com/


except same trump supporters are saying it's a honeypot or something. they don't trust the phone.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 25, 2021)

All anyone needs to do is read their own privacy policy to see the deception in their advertising for this thing. https://freedomphone.com/privacy-policy/


----------



## Xzi (Jul 25, 2021)

Thunder Hawk said:


> except same trump supporters are saying it's a honeypot or something. they don't trust the phone.


It's a $100 phone being sold for $500, they're right to not trust it.  Even if the intentions are just (lol), all it takes is for one of the letter agencies to buy the phone as well, and suddenly it's no longer a secure means of communication.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 25, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I think in the ad they say they don't
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> actually i wonder can you do polls on this phone or is it that bad


Considering Trump supporters' aversion to fair polls and elections, I doubt they will be allowed on the Freedom Phone.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm sure the security is on par with Parler.



Lacius said:


> If you really think the thread is in an inappropriate location, report it, but the phone is inherently political. It wouldn't be news if it weren't for the politics involved.
> 
> As for the "two-minute hate," it isn't our fault that the Freedom Phone is so pathetically a scam that it's an easy target for ridicule. Are you using a Freedom Phone? Because it seems personal for you to call people who rightfully criticize it and the scams of conservatives and the former president "brats."


Would he had any objections, if this was the Biden Phone instead?


----------



## SG854 (Jul 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> It was believed that the Freedom Phone was a $120 phone being sold for $500, but it looks like it's worth even less than that. Also, their "uncensorable app store" is apparently just a rebranded Google Play Store.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...phone-has-a-breathtaking-amount-of-red-flags/


Is the freedom phone sponsored by Soulja Boy? Taking a cheaper item slaps his name and sells it for more.

He is a Soulja and America loves throwing money and Soulja's.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 25, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> I'm sure the security is on par with Parler.
> 
> 
> Would he had any objections, if this was the Biden Phone instead?



We already have Biden phone's, it's called Lifeline. I'll pass on both but I think the winner here is obvious if you had to choose.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We already have Biden phone's, it's called Lifeline. I'll pass on both but I think the winner here is obvious if you had to choose.


Lifeline, obviously.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 25, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Lifeline, obviously.


Help I have fallen and can't get up


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The question is: which service does it use?  Actually, it really doesn't matter, since none of them withhold info from the FBI/CIA for long after it's requested.  I guarantee you this thing still tracks your location at a minimum.



Couldn't your cell provider track you anyway, even if your phone didn't use location services. I know they used to be able to triangulate cell phone locations. No freedom phone is going to stop that. It's also not going to stop giving up your ip address when you get on wifi, unless you specifically use a VPN.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 25, 2021)

vincentx77 said:


> Couldn't your cell provider track you anyway, even if your phone didn't use location services. I know they used to be able to triangulate cell phone locations. No freedom phone is going to stop that. It's also not going to stop giving up your ip address when you get on wifi, unless you specifically use a VPN.



All modern phones are trackable, when you call 911 they know where you are within approximately 10 feet.  Knowing your location is an inherent requirement of how they function.

It's a garbage phone dabbling in the admirable quality of encouraging people to use products other than google.  That's it, the target market isn't technically inclined to make use of the limited functionality anyways.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 25, 2021)

Incidentally, I'm starting my own food line for Real Americans. Starting product is patriot pizza, and it's guaranteed NOT to be made in a place where pedofilic liberals rape urang utangs, contains no trace of Critical Race Theory and - unlike regular pizza - doesn't track your whereabouts (1). It also costs four times the price of the competition, but that's the marketing price of scaring tactics for you. Either eat this, starve or - even worse - eat regular pizza. Not to influence you, but regular pizza is actually a foreign import, so it all comes down whether or not you trust foreigners. 





(1): except to check whether or not you're a liberal Democrat communist, an illegal alien, an afro American, an unregistered voter, a never Trumper or someone who otherwise acts suspicious. But Real Americans? No way.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2021)

This is a painful obvious scam and I am pretty sure there are people who will actually buy this phone too, lol


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This is a painful obvious scam and I am pretty sure there are people who will actually buy this phone too, lol



Almost all tech targeted at non-technically inclined audiences is designed to take advantage of them and charge them for superfluous garbage, It's a great business model.  See Apple.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 25, 2021)

I would love to say they are collecting the same amount of data as Facebook. Funnily enough, that don't feel like freedom to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Conservatives, broadly, are a lot older and a lot less tech-savvy than their progressive counterparts, so they don't know any better. They're also a lot more willing to blindly trust whatever other conservatives tell them to believe. You don't have to look far to find conservatives giving money to just about any Tom, Dick, or Harry claiming to be trying to overturn the "stolen" election, and it wasn't long ago that conservative donors to the former president had their accounts bled dry because they were tricked into having their one-time donations auto-deducted instead.



This phone is absolutely a ripoff / grift.

Older people been more conservative according to census data, but I do agree we generally less tech savvy, age aside.

Then there's me- first PC was a 386, ran multiple BBS systems before the Internet really became a thing, got  started learning asm and c around 11 or so. I have a 486 Toshiba laptop that still works - screen is maybe 1/3rd size of panel lol


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 25, 2021)

This video sums it all up pretty well..


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 25, 2021)

Y'all remember the Freedom 251 (The 4 dollar smart phone)
This is quite the opposite
Also this phone is leaked to be a similar Umidigi A9 pro 
which is a budget phone
https://www.amazon.com/UMIDIGI-Unlo...hvqmt=e&keywords=a9+pro&qid=1627215058&sr=8-3


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

of ll honesty the umidigi looks better then the freedom phone


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Whether the phone is a boom or a bust, it's going to be profitable regardless. My money is on something in-between.


freedom phone means nothing if it was made in china quite the Opposite and this rebranded play store (could) land the phone maker in legal trouble/hot water by google, i mean remember Souja boi/nintendo fiasco?


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Conservatives, broadly, are a lot older and a lot less tech-savvy than their progressive counterparts, so they don't know any better. They're also a lot more willing to blindly trust whatever other conservatives tell them to believe. You don't have to look far to find conservatives giving money to just about any Tom, Dick, or Harry claiming to be trying to overturn the "stolen" election, and it wasn't long ago that conservative donors to the former president had their accounts bled dry because they were tricked into having their one-time donations auto-deducted instead.


I can just imagine boomer-tier conservatives getting this phone and still thinking it's safe/wise/allowed to organize on Facebook, or even that having this scam junk would automatically make it so.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Almost all tech targeted at non-technically inclined audiences is designed to take advantage of them and charge them for superfluous garbage, It's a great business model.  See Apple.


There's that, yes. But I know worse : tech aimed at security is - and this is pretty ironic - often anything but secure. 

The first time I had to troubleshoot something involving a security camera, it turned out that the camera had no security plan involved. It just dumped its info on a publicly available website. It had been a while since I've seen a'http' website (so without end - to - end security), but ey... The security camera had literally worse security itself than a website on dog food (to name a random example).
But this wasn't even the main problem. This was the time browsers actively started ditching flash because the safety issues simply didn't measure up to the potential gains. And sure enough : the site containing the raw video material used a format I couldn't get to play with any sort of video player but relied on a self built player using flash. This was before flash got completely banned so I got it to work, but I strongly adviced the store managers to get "something secure".

And don't get me started on G4S. I work in an airport, and those clowns are responsible for handling our cash throughput. Their ict infrastructure is a disaster. Ours isn't much better, I've got to admit, but that doesn't excuse them in any way.


----------

